# Frames w/ integrated seat mast and bike stands...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Just curious as to the best way to clamp a 595 to a standard" clamp" style bike stand?

I can see how the bike stands that clamp the frame drop outs as working really well with a 595, but alas, I dont own that style of bike stand.

As always, thank you all in advance,

Steve


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Local399 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious as to the best way to clamp a 595 to a standard" clamp" style bike stand?
> 
> ...


Clamp the seat tube with a clamp like that on the Ultimate Pro stands, i.e. one with flat bottomed 'V' clamping surfaces that are nicely rubber coated.....at least that's what Chas said. Remember, you don't have to crank on the clamp. Be sensible and you'll have no problems.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

park or ultimate stand that clamps at the front forks and bb, this will work.......
i think


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

I'm not sure what you think a "standard" clamp style is. Newer stands now have a hihgly adjustable clamp with a screw type mechanism that will cover a large range of diameters and permit gentle clamping force. My old Park stand has a spring loaded lever with a clamp that sized for the small diameter top tube of many years ago and clamps down hard what the lever is engaged. To make it more useable with todays frames, I removed the heavy spring and cut it a lot shorter, so it will close gently around the TT on my LOOK 585 or 461 with very little pressure. It mostly just cradles the TT. Since these frame have conventional seatposts, it still work to clamp on a post too, but very gently.


----------

